# Roan? Rabicano? Purebred Arabian



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I have two "roans". I haven't tested yet. They say it's not in the Arabians, but roan is an acceptable colour on the registration application. 

I say rabicano, but they both have every indicator or roan (dark legs, face, ears, etc) and my rabicanos are "roaned" throughout - butt, head, face, legs, etc. 

Tis interesting. :lol:

Pink Floyd, Stallion:






































And Tessa, Mare. She isn't as extreme, but definitely "roaned".




























Winter:










To Spring:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Both are Rabicano. The "roaning" is heavily in the flanks. And the **** tail on Pink Floyd is a dead giveaway. The mare could also be carrying a sabino gene that causes all the "roaning".

I was fairly certain that roan wasn't in Arabs. Even if it's on the registration application, sometimes registries aren't exactly up to date on the genetics "behind the scenes" and only look at what's on the surface.

Kind of like the APHA and them only registering solid, overo, torero and tobiano. When there is frame...splash...sabino...etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovin' me some pretty boy Floyd!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

See my QH's roaning looks more like that, but when I posted to see if he was roan or rabicano I was told roan! My farrier swears hes rabicano, others say roan...he never gets really roany...I dunno.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Both are Rabicano. The "roaning" is heavily in the flanks. And the **** tail on Pink Floyd is a dead giveaway. The mare could also be carrying a sabino gene that causes all the "roaning".
> 
> I was fairly certain that roan wasn't in Arabs. Even if it's on the registration application, sometimes registries aren't exactly up to date on the genetics "behind the scenes" and only look at what's on the surface.
> 
> ...


Tessa probably does. Her sister I own is more sabino then rabicano, but still has both traits. We still haven't identified the sabino gene in Arabian yet, either, and it's very obviously there. 
And what do you mean there is no Tovero?! :shock::-o:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Lovin' me some pretty boy Floyd!



Thanks! He is an incredible guy. Everyone that meets him, the first comment is usually "He's HUGE!!" LOL
Are the pictures showing up okay? Sometimes they are, sometimes they aren't for me. I'm getting annoyed. :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think I'm seeing all of the pics, because there are small boxes ... but I'm on a tablet with not a lot of memory so it could be me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am seeing them perfectly fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Only 3 pictures show up for me


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

These work?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ohh yes! So pretty


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> These work?


For me, yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is the mare:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


>


Lord have mercy!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Lord have mercy!


I know. I still get butterflies and have to go touch him to make sure he's real.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep, very Rabicano. There absolutely is NOT any such thing as roan in Arabians. I have a bay pinto 3/4 arabian mare with most of her bay spots from the withers back looking like your Floyd.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Be still my heart I think I just died of envy.

I had a straight Egyptian Arab that I believe had rabicano and sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

squirrelfood said:


> Yep, very Rabicano. There absolutely is NOT any such thing as roan in Arabians. I have a bay pinto 3/4 arabian mare with most of her bay spots from the withers back looking like your Floyd.


Not to argue, but they also said sabino didn't exist in Arabians either.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Be still my heart I think I just died of envy.
> 
> I had a straight Egyptian Arab that I believe had rabicano and sabino.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lots of rabicano in SE's. Not as much sabino, but I have seen a ton of rab's. There is a gorgeous black SE that is both for sale right now. 
And thanks! I wanted to cry when he had a deposit put on him that wasn't me. But it all worked out.  
Tessa I found by crap luck. Her and her half sister I own. Those two are gonna get a date with Floyd, for sure.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I would have to agree that they are Rabicano. Those horses are stunning! I am in love with your mare's face, and that stallion is incredibly handsome!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roanwatch said:


> I would have to agree that they are Rabicano. Those horses are stunning! I am in love with your mare's face, and that stallion is incredibly handsome!


Thanks! I can't wait to see the foal from these two! Should be incredible!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Have them tested and post the results, the stallion definitely looks classic roan! But could also be heavy rabicano. I wouldn't let the skunk tail be a determining factor, both of my blue roans had skunk tails. What does his belly look like?


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

They're so cute!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

What a beautiful horse!

Definitely rabicano. True roan does not exist in the Arabian breed, in order to have true roan one parent must be roan. Rabicanos can sort of resemble roan, but if you look up photos of true roans you can see there is a difference.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

WSArabians said:


> Not to argue, but they also said sabino didn't exist in Arabians either.


I had the understanding it was never actually denied, just not accepted until fairly recently.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

There were quite a few sabino Crabbet Arabians way back in the day. I think some people thought it was unfavorable back then though, I always thought they were gorgeous. I'm glad there are so many colorful Arabians today, and doing so well in the show ring.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Remali said:


> There were quite a few sabino Crabbet Arabians way back in the day. I think some people thought it was unfavorable back then though, I always thought they were gorgeous. I'm glad there are so many colorful Arabians today, and doing so well in the show ring.


I know. I had a couple of those "colorful Crabbets back then. If you wanted them registered, you didn't mention the extra white.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haviris said:


> Have them tested and post the results, the stallion definitely looks classic roan! But could also be heavy rabicano. I wouldn't let the skunk tail be a determining factor, both of my blue roans had skunk tails. What does his belly look like?


His belly looks just like the rest of him. All "roan". No belly spots.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

squirrelfood said:


> I had the understanding it was never actually denied, just not accepted until fairly recently.


Some argue because they don't have the SB 1 gene. But they obviously have some strain of the sabino gene. 
A few years ago they started to accept sabinos. They didn't prior to the DNA testing, back when to get registered you just needed bloodwork because they were sure they had to be crossed. A lot of people that produced them didn't register them because it was looked down. I heard of a lot of Khemosabi daughters/sons that were sold as grade because of belly spots. Probably kicking themselves in the you know what now.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> What a beautiful horse!
> 
> Definitely rabicano. True roan does not exist in the Arabian breed, in order to have true roan one parent must be roan. Rabicanos can sort of resemble roan, but if you look up photos of true roans you can see there is a difference.


Thanks!!
Australia and Fairview Stud in BC has a lot of sabino Crabbets/CMK. My Khemo grandson is 71% CMK but a bay. I think he is one of the few non chestnut Magic Aulrab sons, but with minimal white. I love him though


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a sabino rabicano Shire that looks quite similar to the stallion. The rabicano typically concentrates around the flank, girth, and tail, where as sabino is more common to cause the white hairs on the neck. So I'd be tempted to say he carries both sabino and rabicano genes, but I've not seen or heard of a true DNA'd roan Arabian.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Whatever colour he is that stallion would be welcome in any breeding program. Good find and cant wait to see his foals. I am envious WSarabians. 
My constant reminder to you that Canada is no place for an arabian!!!! When common since kicks in and you switch to Icelandics I will make you a deal on that herd of yours. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Whatever colour he is that stallion would be welcome in any breeding program. Good find and cant wait to see his foals. I am envious WSarabians.
> My constant reminder to you that Canada is no place for an arabian!!!! When common since kicks in and you switch to Icelandics I will make you a deal on that herd of yours. Shalom


He was a find! Thank goodness for my oilfield job! 
And thank you Donald, but... You will have to settle for semen. Or a filly :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Southern Grace said:


> I have a sabino rabicano Shire that looks quite similar to the stallion. The rabicano typically concentrates around the flank, girth, and tail, where as sabino is more common to cause the white hairs on the neck. So I'd be tempted to say he carries both sabino and rabicano genes, but I've not seen or heard of a true DNA'd roan Arabian.


Nice boy! 
His dam is out of a Khemosabi daughter so it could be lurki g there somewhere!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Semen or a filly sounds like a winner either way for me. Shalom


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if this input is relevant as my mare was APHA not Arabian, a Rabicano no doubt.

You can clearly see stripes on her barrel, I do see these stripes on the pics of Pink Floyd, too.

Irish's belly was swirled. As though zebra stripes were in a bowl and stirred a couple of times. Beautiful, but no pics.


----------

